# live to see



## massaman (Oct 20, 2009)

just wondering if anyone has ever had a parent mantis live long enough to see her ooth hatch before it passes on besides like native species such as the chinese or such as I have the same female and got her very first ooth incubating but has not hatched yet and hope to see the day it hatches and maybe she will stick around little longer as she is doing very well for a chinese mantis that I got from Katnapper!


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, many times.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, just lasy friday...


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 20, 2009)

Crobretors, Unicorn Boxers, Miomantis Pakyullii, Gongylus Gongylodes... There are a lot that do and have for me.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep, walhbergii right now.


----------



## wero626 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well i dont know if alot do that i havent had no parents stay alive long enough to see the ooth hatch its not likely bc they get weak after having so many ooths but good luck and hope it stays alive long enough to see its babies...


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 20, 2009)

I think it depends on how the ooths are kept. If the ooths are kept in a warm environment (excluding species with diapause), there's a good chance the parent will get to see it's young. In my case, I have the ooths hatch naturally when weather conditions allow them and so the parents never get to see their young. The closest I've got was an ooth hatching one week after the mother passed away (~3/12/--).


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> I think it depends on how the ooths are kept. If the ooths are kept in a warm environment (excluding species with diapause), there's a good chance the parent will get to see it's young. In my case, I have the ooths hatch naturally when weather conditions allow them and so the parents never get to see their young. The closest I've got was an ooth hatching one week after the mother passed away (~3/12/--).


In my experience it happens often with those species that do not require a diapause.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> In my experience it happens often with those species that do not require a diapause.


+1 that would explain why it happened to my I. oratoria. Though the ooths did hatch "early" instead of the normal period of spring, they hatched in the winter.


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 20, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> +1 that would explain why it happened to my I. oratoria. Though the ooths did hatch "early" instead of the normal period of spring, they hatched in the winter.


Yeap, that's what happened to my _I. oratoria _too. The ooths were just kept in my house (room temp.) with no heating at all and one hatched out last winter. When I saw that, I was like "oh shoot" because I didn't want them hatching in the winter. I put the rest of the ooths outside during that time to stop/slow them from developing. I don't know why but I didn't care too much for that lone nymph and so it ended up kicking the bucket.


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> In my experience it happens often with those species that do not require a diapause.


Yeah, that's true.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 21, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> Yeap, that's what happened to my _I. oratoria _too. The ooths were just kept in my house (room temp.) with no heating at all and one hatched out last winter. When I saw that, I was like "oh shoot" because I didn't want them hatching in the winter. I put the rest of the ooths outside during that time to stop/slow them from developing. I don't know why but I didn't care too much for that lone nymph and so it ended up kicking the bucket.


That's interesting, my ooths hatched both outside and inside. But none of them survived. They seem to be weaker and develop slower than normal, I wonder if there's any correlation between that and the hatching period.


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 21, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> That's interesting, my ooths hatched both outside and inside. But none of them survived. They seem to be weaker and develop slower than normal, I wonder if there's any correlation between that and the hatching period.


I don't know if there's any correlation like you mentioned. If it's like you say that they are weaker and slower to develop, that's probably one of the additional things that caused my lone nymph to die. But still, I'd like to test that out someday (maybe I should this winter) to find the real answer.


----------



## ismart (Oct 21, 2009)

I once had a female _Acromantis formosana_ live long enough to see her children grow to adulthood, and was even remated by one of her son's! :blink: Oh and her few ooths laid after the mating hatched out some nice healthy nymphs. It was a little disturbing, but interesting!


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 21, 2009)

That ain't nothing special. Try to get some "incest" in - someone I know had a Hymenopus male jump and mate with its "mother". Now that's a challenge.


----------



## ismart (Oct 21, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> That ain't nothing special. Try to get some "incest" in - someone I know had a Hymenopus male jump and mate with its "mother". Now that's a challenge.


Well then! I'll take that challenge!  I have 5 gravid orchid females. I'm sure one of them should last long enough to get pounded by it's son!


----------



## ismart (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Krus,

How would you rate _P. wahlbergii_ as far' 'incest'' challenging? I have L4 nymphs and there moms are still going strong!


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 21, 2009)

ismart said:


> Hey Krus,How would you rate _P. wahlbergii_ as far' 'incest'' challenging? I have L4 nymphs and there moms are still going strong!


It might be possible, you should give it a try - just to play around


----------

